# Harry Spear Micro Skiff for sale



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.

You need contact info and the location of the boat.

Glws


----------



## Glen Connell (Sep 28, 2019)

LowHydrogen said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> You need contact info and the location of the boat.
> 
> Glws


Glen Connell (850)933-0547


----------



## Glen Connell (Sep 28, 2019)

Glen Connell said:


> Glen Connell (850)933-0547


----------

